# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Thurso clarinetist's final bid

## Nwicker60

Belinda to battle it out for young musician title
A THURSO pupil is among eight finalists scheduled to compete this weekend for the title of Highland Young Musician of the Year.
Clarinetist Belinda Gordon from the towns High School will perform at Kingsmills Hotel on Sunday.
The Young Musician competition is now in its seventh year and is open to all those who are currently members of Highland Young Musicians (formerly Highland Regional Music Groups) with the first 3 competitors receiving  monetary awards and the overall winner receiving the Richardson Trophy for Musical Excellence  generously gifted by Mr. & Mrs. H.C. Richardson.
 The Young Musician entrants will have spent some time on the day before the competition rehearsing with the official accompanist, then one piece from each entrants programme will be presented to the guest judges during the afternoon of the competition day.  The panel will spend some time with each competitor chatting about their musical aspirations before 5 of the entrants as chosen by the judges, will present their complete programmes in the public final which begins at 7.15pm.  
Whilst the judges deliberate their prize-winners decisions at the end of the evening, last years winner, Findlay Spence (Fortrose Academy) will entertain the audience before receiving his winners quaich as he hands over the crystal trophy to this years overall winner.
2013 competitors are:
Belinda Gordon,  Clarinet from Thurso High SchoolRobbie Mackenzie, Marimba/xylophone from Culloden AcademyMolly McGregor, Piano from Resolis PrimaryMaciej Owczarek, Cello from Kilchuimen AcademyStruan Simpson,  Clarinet from Inverness High SchoolFinn Smith, Trombone from Grantown Grammar SchoolRupert Waudby-West, Piano from Millburn AcademyThis competition provides an ideal opportunity for some of our most talented young musicians to compete at an extremely high level said Norman Bolton, Highland Councils Music Development Officer.  Entrants this year cover a wide range of ages and instrumental disciplines, with representatives from all over the region.  Although this is a competition, the atmosphere is positive and supportive and the determination to compete at this level is a credit to the dedication of all the entrants.
The competition is generously supported by The Highland Council; The Kingsmills Hotel and Friends of Highland Young Musicians.  The general public are invited to attend the final at 7.15pm.  Entry to this is by donation (with a suggested minimum of £5)

----------

